# Der deutsche Gesundheitsminister rät : Vorbeugen ! (Teil 1 x 80)



## krawutz (17 Okt. 2010)

​


----------



## Nordic (17 Okt. 2010)

Klasse Mix!!:thx:


----------



## Weltenbummler (17 Okt. 2010)

Echt super der Bilder Mix.


----------



## Punisher (17 Okt. 2010)

Jaaaa, bück dich, Luder


----------



## megabit (17 Okt. 2010)

tolle Bilder, danke


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (17 Okt. 2010)

Auch andere "Tätigkeiten" sind gesund.
Danke.


----------



## Miraculix (17 Okt. 2010)

den Rat des Gesundheitsministers scheint sich Bettie erfreulicherweise besonders zu Herzen genommen haben 

ein HERZliches :thx: für den KLASSE Mix krawutz!!!


----------



## MrCap (18 Okt. 2010)

*Toller Beitrag - vielen Dank für die gesunden Mädel's !!!*


----------



## gaertner23 (18 Okt. 2010)

:thumbup: na dann wollen wir mal hoffen, das sich die Fernsehdamen auch weiter daran halten, oder?


----------



## firefigther (18 Okt. 2010)

super weiter so


----------



## Trajan (21 Okt. 2010)

vielen dank - alle 3 Teile sind wirklich gut - sehr gute Idee


----------



## Kris83 (21 Okt. 2010)

Zum Glück gibts noch Leute die auf Minister hören. Weiter so Mädels!! Super Bilder krawutz


----------



## oge01 (22 Okt. 2010)

Danke für die super Bilder und ein "Hoch" auf die Gesundheitsministerin !!!!


----------



## fredclever (22 Okt. 2010)

Immer tolle Bilder, danke für die Arbeit


----------



## bogey (31 Okt. 2010)

kiwi hört auf ihren arzt. sie ist perfekt im vorbeugen.


----------



## willi hennigfeld (6 Juni 2014)

Ich liebe es wenn sie ihre Glocken laeuten lassen!


----------



## stürmerstar (12 Juni 2014)

danke für die tollen Pics


----------



## Ben201182 (18 Juli 2014)

super Bilder - mix


----------

